# new boat. new plans (pics added)



## semojetman (Dec 19, 2011)

As you may have read in past posts, i sold my 1648 alumaweld with the built 90 yamaha.
bought it for 3 and sold it for 6.

I have now bought a 1748 weldcraft with a 125 mercury. It is dark blue and all scratched up. Gonna repaint. Not sure on color.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 27, 2011)

semojetman said:


> As you may have read in past posts, i sold my 1648 alumaweld with the built 90 yamaha.
> bought it for 3 and sold it for 6.
> 
> I have now bought a 1748 weldcraft with a 125 mercury. It is dark blue and all scratched up. Gonna repaint. Not sure on color.



It doesn't exist if you don't post pictures. :roll:


----------



## LonLB (Dec 27, 2011)

fender66 said:


> semojetman said:
> 
> 
> > As you may have read in past posts, i sold my 1648 alumaweld with the built 90 yamaha.
> ...


 ostpics:


----------



## semojetman (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah. I know, but computer is down so ive just been getting on here on my phone. Will get some asap

https://m248.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/joshmagill/photobucket-6501-1325433082260.jpg.html?newest=1


----------



## LonLB (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow that motor looks huge on there.

NICE BOAT


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's what I am talking about! Motor looks good on there.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah. Motor does look huge on there. 

Sorry pictures didnt load right..

What color should i paint it??/


----------



## LonLB (Jan 1, 2012)

semojetman said:


> Yeah. Motor does look huge on there.
> 
> Sorry pictures didnt load right..
> 
> What color should i paint it??/




ANYTHING but camo, or any kind of color similar to that. Olive green for example.


If the boat is nice and strait, I like dark colors. Black, dark blue, etc.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 1, 2012)

The boat is not beat up too bad, but it does have alot of scratches. 
I like the dark blue that is on it, but its in rough shape. 
Im considering red with charcoal carpet, white with burgundy carpet, and i just seen a legend ss in orange that i liked.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 1, 2012)

semojetman said:


> The boat is not beat up too bad, but it does have alot of scratches.
> I like the dark blue that is on it, but its in rough shape.
> Im considering red with charcoal carpet, white with burgundy carpet, and i just seen a legend ss in orange that i liked.




Actually I think a white, with charcoal carpet would look good. White/gray two tone. The Lund boats with white/gray look really good, and it's not a common combo on an aluminum boat.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 2, 2012)

That might look good. A little plain but it would look good and clean. 
What does everyone else think??


----------



## semojetman (Jan 8, 2012)

Got the pictures to load right finally


----------

